

Ask HN: Bounce rate low but conversions lower? - bmcd

Hello!<p>I have a question for any web optimization&#x2F;conversion savvy HNers - I have a small website that focuses on the sale of rental properties all over the US.  We post pictures and stats of the places for sale and hope to get in contact with potential buyers.  The bounce rate is at like 2%, but we haven&#x27;t had a conversion for months (even with about 15 hits per day).<p>Any suggestions?  Should I make them enter their email to unlock the properties?<p>Thanks!
======
rfergie
A 2% bounce rate probably means that two tracking requests are being made per
pageview.

Common mistakes that cause this:

    
    
      1. Including the tracking code twice
      2. Having an "event" fire immediately on page load

